# Ive got an S3 tomorrow



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TT off for its first service and my courtesy car is....a 56 plate S3.

Well done Huddersfield Audi, should be fun!  :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice one Rich better than the A2 I get


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Looking forward to your thoughts - being one of the more balanced members


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> TT off for its first service and my courtesy car is....a 56 plate S3.
> 
> Well done Huddersfield Audi, should be fun!  :twisted:


Bet you end up wanting to ditch the TT for one!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> Looking forward to your thoughts - being one of the more balanced members


Haha, totally balanced until it comes to one person. :wink:

Service Manager (Craig - top man) is trying to organise a 2.0T TT for an hour or two for me when I go back to collect mine so I can compare all three. He wants a go in mine as the S3 is his runabout.

I suspect Ill end up hoping they do an S or RS TT. Not sure I can bring myself to buy an M3 or S5, the MPG will be atrocious and I do a fair few miles. Theres bugger else out there with 2+2 seating for Â£40/Â£45K tbh.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm curious to see what you have to say about the S3 (and the 2.0T FSI TT for that matter).

I have the later and had been offered by my dealer a very good package to buy the S3 (I would pocket a big sum in price difference between the two specs plus the discount he was offering me), so I had every reason in the world to like it (and I really tried), but in the end failed miserably.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

It'll be interesting to read your thoughts Leg

The S3 has the engine that the Mk2 should have had from launch :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ill do my best to be even handed, I have to say I do not like FWD cars but Ill leave my prejudice on the forecourt tomorrow (as much as possible). I'm open to changing my mind on the FWD TT. Life is full of surprises.

One test I intend to do in both cars is pulling out of a T junction hard turning right. Its a pleasure in my car with the sports haldex, I used to hate it in my A4 Cab, jud jud jud, grrr.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

tehdarkstar said:


> I'm curious to see what you have to say about the S3 (and the 2.0T FSI TT for that matter).
> 
> I have the later and had been offered by my dealer a very good package to buy the S3 (I would pocket a big sum in price difference between the two specs plus the discount he was offering me), so I had every reason in the world to like it (and I really tried), but in the end failed miserably.


Well you'd better let all the guys on Tyresmoke, PH and AS know then 'cos you've clearly succeeded where everyone else has failed :?

Which dealer was it?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Hey Leg

If it's a Moro Blue S3 can you take a picture for me, please?

My friend has one ordered in this colour and we can't find a picture anywhere.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Widget said:


> Hey Leg
> 
> If it's a Moro Blue S3 can you take a picture for me, please?
> 
> My friend has one ordered in this colour and we can't find a picture anywhere.


Black im afraid.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The best colour for any car.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Leg
> ...


There's a surprise :roll:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> tehdarkstar said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious to see what you have to say about the S3 (and the 2.0T FSI TT for that matter).
> ...


The dealer was Walton Audi and yesterday I saw the new owner of that S3 collecting his car as I was there to leave my TT for some work. What can I say?

I got out of my TT, jumped in the S3 and had it for a day. Took it to the same back roads near my office where I have tested my TT and several other cars. As I knew I was going to be driving the S3 on the next day, I did that road really hard on my TT on the day before just to make sure I remembered everything right...

I have seen what the journos have been saying about the S3 and I never said they are wrong, but I could not find any of that in the car I drove. Maybe it was that car that had something wrong, who knows?


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

Leg said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure I can bring myself to buy an M3 or S5, the MPG will be atrocious and I do a fair few miles. Theres bugger else out there with 2+2 seating for Â£40/Â£45K tbh.


I have an M3 and I dont find the MPG too bad. On a journey I get 28/30 and around town 18ish. Though it is thirsty if you drive it hard.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

BorderFox said:


> I have an M3 and I dont find the MPG too bad. On a journey I get 28/30 and around town 18ish. Though it is thirsty if you drive it hard.


 same here [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

BorderFox said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


I didn't write any of that


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> BorderFox said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


ooops!  duly edited


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

stephengreen said:


> BorderFox said:
> 
> 
> > I have an M3 and I dont find the MPG too bad. On a journey I get 28/30 and around town 18ish. Though it is thirsty if you drive it hard.
> ...


Im talking about the new M3 guys, V8, will probably be as thirsty as an Ozzie in the desert :wink:

The S3 was blue bythe way, didnt realise he had a new one, sprint blue, just gonna do a review....

EDIT - DONE http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 879#891879


----------

